# Look what hatched this weekend!



## Benjamin (Oct 4, 2011)

After only 13 months here my female C.bourreti laid three eggs this past July. This one hatched after about 100 days. I am hoping the other viable egg hatches soon, the 3rd was not fertile.
~Ben


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 4, 2011)

Yea! Congrats, that is a very cool looking little dude! Love the color of his head!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow! What an amazing picture! Good luck!!!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 4, 2011)

Very cool...


----------



## Tom (Oct 4, 2011)

That's great news! Congrats!


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 4, 2011)

aww what a cutie


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 4, 2011)

I love the way he's carrying his "shell" on his shell!

Is this the flower-backed turtle, or no? They're so pretty.


----------



## hali (Oct 4, 2011)

very cute tort


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## terryo (Oct 4, 2011)

One of my favorites! I would love to see more pictures, and I'm so jealous!! Love their yellow heads.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations! What a cutie!


----------



## evlinLoutries (Oct 5, 2011)

congrats! a moment I dream of..


----------



## Weldd (Oct 5, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 5, 2011)

Congrats!!! I love the pics with the shell still on them!


----------



## Benjamin (Oct 8, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I love the way he's carrying his "shell" on his shell!
> Alot of the Asian species I hatch do this it seems.
> 
> Is this the flower-backed turtle, or no? They're so pretty.



It is a species of "flower-back box turtle", of which there are 3. 
Cistoclemmys galbinifrons, C.picturata, and C.bourreti. C.serrata is a hybrid of C.mouhotti and C.galbinifrons ,so not a 4th species. 

The 2nd bourreti died before hatching. It looked as though it ruptured its yolk sac.


----------

